# Attraction to Fictional Nonhuman Characters



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

I had made a bad thread which was taking things in the wrong direction.

The main idea I want to get to is all about _*ATTRACTION TO FICTIONAL NONHUMAN CHARACTERS*_.

We can discuss anime characters too if necessary.

This thread was written as a way to get out an inner concern I have developed recently; I wanted to come to terms with something psychological and to rationalize it in the best way possible so that I can bring myself back to reality. It was also inspired a bit by one of my friends who, after watching James Cameron's _Avatar_ kept joking about how hot the nine-foot tall blue aliens were.

I have had imaginary friends before ages ago in elementary school that were not human and I remember even letting these "friends" sleep with me in bed. Over ten years later, this fantasy with nonhuman companions (now especially female-like) has appeared to come back. This can most likely be attributed to loneliness and being misunderstood by other people.

I am confident about sharing this because I KNOW I am not alone and I'm sure there are people on here more likely to understand or feel a similar thing than people that know me in real life because I hardly ever talk about absurd things with them. 

So lets try this again. *Have you ever felt a romantic attraction towards some kind of being that does not exist in real life? These beings can be characters from fictional stories and are not necessarily human, but could be humanoid, quadrupedal, winged, etc.*

If so, why do you think that happened/is happening?


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

There is a difference between being attracted to fictional characters and this:

''I have had imaginary friends before ages ago in elementary school that were not human and I remember even letting these "friends" sleep with me in bed.Over ten years later, this fantasy with nonhuman companions (now especially female-like) has appeared to come back.''
--

I suggest visiting a psychologist. That is not healthy.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

sly said:


> There is a difference between being attracted to fictional characters and this:
> 
> ''I have had imaginary friends before ages ago in elementary school that were not human and I remember even letting these "friends" sleep with me in bed.Over ten years later, this fantasy with nonhuman companions (now especially female-like) has appeared to come back.''
> --
> ...


Wow. That's a bit harsh, don't you think? What about it doesn't seem healthy to you? And do you have a special certification to judge what is healthy and what isn't?


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Sorry, I've only been attracted to fictional characters that are human. Can't help you much. :/


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I think it's just easier than dealing with real life people. Cute personalites and cute drawings is probably very appealing to those who are socially withdrawn. That would be my guess.


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

viva said:


> Wow. That's a bit harsh, don't you think? What about it doesn't seem healthy to you? And do you have a special certification to judge what is healthy and what isn't?


Even if I had a special certificate, it cannot replace or complement the advice given by a health professional, rules of PerC. Neither would I share any specifics of any certificates I own.


Aside from the (interpreted as) harsh tone, I think it is in his best interest to visit a first-line psychologist. A fictional character interfering with the external world(sleeping on your bed) is something I do not deem healthy, especially at the age of OP. It is basically a self-induced hallucination, this can develop into something persistent. 

@HandiAce
I recommend you to check ICD-10, chapter 5, section 20-29 and take a look at F23. Continue your research from there.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

I've been attracted to Max from Dark Angel. I think she had a mix of cat DNA if I recall right (although she looked completely human). Does that count? 

Anyway, fictional characters tend to portray qualities we admire and strive for, with far fewer flaws to temper them. Or, just the right flaws, for that matter. They tend to be more picture perfect humans, even if they're not really human.

It's the same as having a crush on someone you might see or maybe even know irl. The crush you have isn't really towards the actual person as they are, but the more glorified, idealized version you project them or want them to be. Pretty much every crush (and I would even hazard to guess, every attraction in general at first) is on a "fictional" character. It's just that real people eventually become real should you get to know them. P


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

sly said:


> Even if I had a special certificate, it cannot replace or complement the advice given by a health professional, rules of PerC. Neither would I share any specifics of any certificates I own.
> 
> 
> Aside from the (interpreted as) harsh tone, I think it is in his best interest to visit a first-line psychologist. A fictional character interfering with the external world(sleeping on your bed) is something I do not deem healthy, especially at the age of OP. It is basically a self-induced hallucination, this can develop into something persistent.


 And how do you know that this just isn't a fantasy of his? If he's aware that it's not real, I don't see it as anything other than that. Of course, I'm not the professional here.


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> And how do you know that this just isn't a fantasy of his? If he's aware that it's not real, I don't see it as anything other than that. Of course, I'm not the professional here.


If you would alter your action based on your consideration for something_ imaginary_, we would have a problem here. 

Imagine pikachu sitting on your closed laptop.

Would you ask pikachu to sit somewhere else?
Or would you open your laptop anyway?
---

The example with the bed is worrisome, as OP mentioned such fantasies are coming back. It could manifest, can you catch my drift?


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

I often feel attraction for attractive non-human humanoids, almost for the sake of them not being human. Regardless of that fact, they are attractive, but the fact that they aren't human seems to intensify the attraction. Like, it's the fact that they are unique and alone in a world filled with a race that isn't their own. I'm just drawn to unique things in general, really.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

As I love writing fiction, I have characters talking to me in my head all the time. But I've learnt to tune them out. As for being attracted to non-human beings... Sometimes. ^_^


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

sly said:


> The example with the bed is worrisome, as OP mentioned such fantasies are coming back. It could manifest, can you catch my drift?


Sometimes when I have trouble going to sleep, I do that to help me fall asleep. But I know it's not real.


----------



## traceur (Jan 19, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









never saw that in any movie or specific fiction, but it was more of a lucky find in google images awhile back...

if she'd exist, i'd do her.


----------



## LizzyP (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't have a attraction to a fictional character for who I am, it is more who I want to be. So I think that it is likely that it came up because the perfect me should have a perfect life and the perfect boyfriend. And it is easier to say that someone fake is perfect than it is to say that someone real is perfect.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

sly said:


> If you would alter your action based on your consideration for something_ imaginary_, we would have a problem here.
> 
> Imagine pikachu sitting on your closed laptop.
> 
> ...


I just want you to know that I do recognize these things being a figment of my imagination. When I'm busy with other things and I'm not idling, these imaginary things I CHOOSE to imagine about don't bother me. These fictional characters in my imagination appear to come up when I'm bored or thinking about what to look forward to in my life. These things do not interfere with my everyday routines whatsoever. At least, not anymore then my imagination already has since I was born. Let me emphasize, I THINK about these characters, I don't actually see them as illusions. F23 appears to discuss clinical disorders that are more extreme where figments of the imagination may actually enter my own perception of _reality_. If that is my case, then yes, you can render me delusional and in need of psychiatric help. That is not the case.

P.S. The funny thing is that @_sly_ mentioned Pikachu. In elementary school, a major imaginary friend of mine happened to be one as well!

If that mouse was on my laptop, I'd just open the laptop anyway. Some adults sleep with stuffed animals you know. Just imagine I have a stuffed animal in my bed, but it's not taking up space. Perfect!


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

HandiAce said:


> I just want you to know that I do recognize these things being a figment of my imagination. When I'm busy with other things and I'm not idling, these imaginary things I CHOOSE to imagine about don't bother me. These fictional characters in my imagination appear to come up when I'm bored or thinking about what to look forward to in my life. These things do not interfere with my everyday routines whatsoever. At least, not anymore then my imagination already has since I was born. Let me emphasize, I THINK about these characters, I don't actually see them as illusions. F23 appears to discuss clinical disorders that are more extreme where figments of the imagination may actually enter my own perception of _reality_. If that is my case, then yes, you can render me delusional and in need of psychiatric help. That is not the case.
> 
> P.S. The funny thing is that @_sly_ mentioned Pikachu. In elementary school, a major imaginary friend of mine happened to be one as well!
> 
> If that mouse was on my laptop, I'd just open the laptop anyway. Some adults sleep with stuffed animals you know. Just imagine I have a stuffed animal in my bed, but it's not taking up space. Perfect!


oh well.. i had armies of both imaginative and stuffed creatures guarding my room, a few peek under my bed, others guarded my feet. I felt secure. I wouldn't mind having a stuffed animal in my room at my current age, I like them.
Also, most of my imaginary friends were based on series from tv. I felt so dissapointed for not having pokemon, yu gi oh monsters or digimon in real life!

But never did nor will they replace the desire for friends or a partner, my imagination is strong, but not that strong. But still, bookmark the page, it would make the work of a psychologist easier in case you need one.


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmm I'm not sure what you mean by attraction. I have an affinity to a non-human fictional character (I consider it an archetype) but I don't believe he actually exists here with me and we can chat or something.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

eros5th said:


> Hmm I'm not sure what you mean by attraction. I have an affinity to a non-human fictional character (I consider it an archetype) but I don't believe he actually exists here with me and we can chat or something.


In a word, a pull towards a character that you wish you could be intimate with.

This whole imaginary thing of having crushes on fictional characters is probably a coping mechanism in response to being misunderstood by people. I know even when I write, my writing does not always get what I hoped across.


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

HandiAce said:


> In a word, a pull towards a character that you wish you could be intimate with.
> 
> This whole imaginary thing of having crushes on fictional characters is probably a coping mechanism in response to being misunderstood by people. I know even when I write, my writing does not always get what I hoped across.


Oh ok well when I was like 10 I had that with an anime character. 

The closest thing I have to that now is for awhile I'd fantasize about an actor that plays a vampire XD but then I realized my delusion pretty quickly and got over it.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Calne Ca, Hagane Ca, Calcium, and half the stuff by Deino in general.










And no, it's not anime, she is derived from Vocaloid characters. >.>


----------

